# Gigi, 10-25-97-7-2-11 WE MISS YOU



## Gigi girl (Jul 4, 2011)

It has been just over two weeks today since I held you last.
The time has passed so quickly, although so painfully. 
I've just hung your picture taken just months before you jumped the rainbow
and each time I pass your picture my tears stream from my eyes.

Your son Vinny Boy is adjusting some... 
as we are trying to add the love you provided to him each and every day.
when he starts denning we take him out to play

I know the love you provided us is so special in every way
as my memories of you are placed so deeply in my heart forever more

Until we meet again my Gigi girl, thank you for the past 14 years of your sweetness and smiles; and now my job is to ensure your Vinny boy is loved and taken care of even more so each and every day.

We miss you so!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl GiGi. It is so hard to lose them. We lost our Selka last Sept to bone cancer.


----------



## Gigi girl (Jul 4, 2011)

*Gigi Girl's Picture*

Gigi's picture on my wall.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww what a happy girl she was.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a precious girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your GiGi girl. She was such a beautiful girl. May the beautfiul memories of your girl, bring comfort to your aching heart.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

What a darling! Peace with you and your family. There are a few of us who have just lost our babies too. Please feel free to reach out anytime.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GiGi*

I am so very sorry about GiGi Girl. What a GORGEOUS PICTURE!!
I am sure my Smooch and Snobear are showing her around the Rainbow Bridge.

P.S. Love the name GiGi!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to your sweet girl Gigi. I am sure she has heard every word and seen every tear. May you find some strength in her memories as you keep her close to your heart, until you meet with her again. My prayers are with you...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute for a beautiful girl. Both of your pictures are gorgeous. I love the one of her on the beach just soaking in the sunshine. She has some wonderful friends to keep her company until the day you can be reunited with her again. My heart goes out to you and Vinny on your loss.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Gigi. She was beautiful and has the sweetest expression. Hugs and kisses to Vinny.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Your special girl will continue to watch over you and Vinny - the bond we have with them will never be broken


----------



## Gigi girl (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful post of my girl....it made me shed some tears when I saw it. I feel so much support from this forum which is beautiful as well....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl, the picture of her is priceless. I know you will treasure it alawys and remeber her as she was in it, so happy and so full of life.

I am truly sorry for your loss, I hope time will heal your heart.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Always so had to say goodbye. She was a beautiful girl and i know how much you miss her. How lucky you were to have her to such a ripe old age, lots of wonderful memories.


----------



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)

Im so sorry... I'm crying for the past hours remembering my Simba... They are what makes our lives worthwhile..


----------

